# R.I.P. Charli Checker



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Came through my gate outside my apartment on Thursday afternoon. Looked to my right and saw a pigeon on its back. Wanted to give a decent burial, so, before gathering a towel, I looked closer. The checker pigeon was breathing! Laying on its back was NOT a good sign and I figured that time was running out. I could, at least, give this pijie a compfortable passing. Gathered her (always thought "her") up, put her in my cat carrier (ON her stomach) and turned the heating pad to low. My computer is just in front of the table where the carrier was placed. While playin chatchup on my computer, I heard a scratching noise about a half hour later. The pigeon has MOVED further toward back of carrier and off the heating pad!

Since she didn't die, I decided to do a further checkup. One wing looked possibly broken, one eye was closed and looked injured, and, at first, I thought one leg might be broken. There were a few poops that were runny with some green "spaghetti" solids. I offered some water (she seemed to prefer "plain" water) and she drank half a shot glass. Gave a few songbird seeds. 

She survived the night. In the morning, I stared calling my Avian Vets. All were either booked or not in! FINALLY, was able to take her to a 24 hour Emergency Animal Hospital. Took me a few minutes to find them! They had MOVED since the last time I had visited over 5 years before!

Their new building was beautiful and they had both regular appointments and 24 hour emergency service.

Finally, three hours later (thank goodness for permanent vacation!), we saw the Avian Vet on call. 

An external exam revealed that she did, indeed have a broken wing, a bad eye and possibly a dislocation in her other wing. Her legs seemed fine. When he turned her over, he said, "See these *feather stress lines*?" I could indeed, but had never heard of such a thing and don't remember anything being said on the site. The Vet said these lines could indicate even more problems...internally. He rated her condition poor. I felt the same way and, rather than letting her suffer more, I opted for euthanasia. He asked if I wanted her cremated and I said yes. He then asked if I wanted to be with her when they put her down. I said yes. Hearing some of the stories on the site, I wanted to see what he would do. 

While waiting, I talked to Charli, telling her I was sorry about how things turned out but knew she would soon be in a much a happier place. I told her that I was honored to have met her and so glad she was inside with me before the heavy rain came a few hours later! 

Having only had my cats put down, I expected everything to be done in the exam room. Not at all! I was led to their operating room where the hospital had quite state-of-the-art equipment . Her head was put in a "cone" and she was given Isoflurane to put her to sleep. THEN, he found a tiny vein in her neck and administered the final drug. Using a stethoscope, he made sure she was gone. Took only seconds.

The final bill was $148 ($100 for emergency exam + $48 for euthanasia/creamation), which I gladly paid. I was extremely impressed with the Hospital, the courtesy and the professionalism that I was shown!

AND, I learned about feather stress lines and HOW a pigeon SHOULD be euthanized!

Did I make the right decision? ONLY the Pigeon Fairies know....

I have no regrets...

Rest In Peace, little Charli Checker...with LOVE and HUGS...enjoy your new free flying life!


P.S. When I arrived home, I immediately checked Squeaks' feathers for signs of those feather stress lines! NONE, I'm happy to say!

Shi


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh no, Mr squeaks, that was a hard decision to make and I am sorry you had to go throught this ordeal.
I am glad though you found him so this poor bird could pass on with dignity.
Rest in peace Charli.

That place you described sounds wonderful. Why cn;t we have something like it here, oh well.
My vets charge 175$ emergency fee, so that wasn't bad what you paid.
Thank you so much for helping him out and give him the love and care he deserved in his final hours.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, I'm really sorry you had to experience this even tho you had known her such a short while. It is always so hard to make that decision but sometimes it is the only recourse.

I have never heard of feather stress lines. Could you explain what that means?

You made her passing easier.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, I'm really sorry you had to experience this even tho you had known her such a short while. It is always so hard to make that decision but sometimes it is the only recourse.
> 
> I have never heard of feather stress lines. Could you explain what that means?
> 
> You made her passing easier.


I had never heard of "feather stress lines" either but when the Vet pointed them out, they were easily seen. Kinda hard to explain. It was like a heavy line across the the feather...almost looked like a slight feather separation. These stress lines were on the feather on the tail. He turned her over and the feather(s) were underneath her. 

Wonder if other Avian Vets are familiar with this???

I kept thinking that maybe I had found a mate for Squeaks. I'm sure that one wing would have to amputated, perhaps completely. BUT, if she had contagious problems, I had to think of Squeaks. I am not willing to jeopardize his health and I don't have a separate room for isolation purposes. 

As I mentioned, if I hadn't seen her breathing, I would have sworn she was dead!

She really looked in bad shape!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, thanks. Maybe someone else has heard of this. The emergency 24 hour clinic we use does wildlife for free - even x-rays. They are self-supporting through their regular business plus the area vets (I think) pitch in and help support them. They also have a box for people to make donations. Course, we have taken many, many, many songbirds and pigeons from them to take care of over the years. They don't do any follow up visits - have to go to regular vet for those but it sure helps our pocketbook.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Shi, thanks. Maybe someone else has heard of this. The emergency 24 hour clinic we use does wildlife for free - even x-rays. They are self-supporting through their regular business plus the area vets (I think) pitch in and help support them. They also have a box for people to make donations. Course, we have taken many, many, many songbirds and pigeons from them to take care of over the years. They don't do any follow up visits - have to go to regular vet for those but it sure helps our pocketbook.


Wow! That sounds great Maggie! If I were a rehabber, I would like to have a Vet I could count on and services available! Can make such a BIG difference!

That IS one advantage of living in or near a large city! I now have the names of FIVE Avian Vets around! I have only met 3 and don't know about the other two. I would be willing to see ANY of the three!

The one that I saw at the emergency hospital was young and, hopefully, should be around for a looooong time! I'm sure all the Avian Vets know each other and probably attend the same meetings!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Shi,

I'm glad that you were there for her, so that she would not have to suffer outside on her back.

The vet I use will take wild life for free, but you do not get the bird once it has been treated, and you have to sign a form that you will not even ask how the bird is doing. I did that once, and have never forgiven myself.

I am not a licenced rehabber, and that might be why Maggie is allowed to do the follow ups. 

I to am interested in feather lines. I think "I" have em.

You did good, Shi!

I don't see to good. That is an exclamation point after Shi isn't it?

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Shi,

I'm sorry to hear about Charli and the decision you had to make. I'm glad you made her comfortable in her last hours and during her exit from this world.

Thank you for talking to her and and supporting her gentle being to enable her a peacefull passing.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sure sorry about Charli, Shi. Thank you so much for helping and being there for her.

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about this poor bird and the decision you had to make. That's hard.  
I've heard of Fret Marks and assume that Stress Marks are the same thing. I don't think they necessarily mean that there is anything going on "internally" though. I also believe, (if I'm wrong someone can correct me) that once the bird molts the new feathers won't have the fret marks. 
It does sound like this bird was suffering, stress marks or not. 

Here's what a found by doing a quick search.

http://www.fbipigeons.com/PIGEONARY.htm#F

Fret Marks - Any horizontal mark on deformity on the feathers. Results from lack of proper nutrients to the growing feathers or stress.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank goodness you were there.Poor little bird.
Feather stress lines,quite fascinating. I've not heard of it before either.
Very lucky to have had an avian vet on call. We don't have one in Portland and that makes me uneasy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, everyone, for your kind words! 

"Fret" marks are a perfect description, Renee and sum up the problem(s). Thank you for finding that information. I would not have thought to check "Fret."

I thought, at first, that the pij had been hit by a car because we were having some very gusty winds. (Kept flashing back to when I first found Squeaks and the SAME type of weather!). But, from the looks of her, she had other problems of some kind.

Those Fret Marks will be something to keep in mind when a sick or injured bird is found. Then, once healed, with good nutrition and a molt, check to see if those marks are gone.

Feather: yes, that IS an exclamation mark after Shi! Silly girl! Oh, I'm sure you have nice SOFT PRETTY feathers...lines or no!!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Shi, thanks for helping Charli out, this poor little one sure needed the friend 
that she found in you. It's a difficult decision to make for any living being,
but all we can do is hope that by gathering the surrounding facts of the state
of health that we can make an educated decision regarding the quality of
life that the future would hold.

The stress lines in feathers are a bit like the rings in the 
trunk of a tree or or the layers in geological formations in that someone knowledgable can read them and tell a story from them. I don't believe that
I've seen info here on the topic, but when googling other information on surrounding topics involving feathers, I've come accross the topic of Stress Lines in Feathers:

This online site for Avian Medicine: Principles and Applications by Ritchie, Harrison and Harrison:

http://www.avianmedicine.net/avmedpp/mak159.htm

And from this Vetafarm source:

http://www.birdsupplynh.com/vetafarm/TheMoult-AdelicateProcess.pdf

This quote:

"3. STRESS
The body responds to stress by producing hormones
(cortisone), altering blood flow (flight and fight response)
and reducing nutrition (stressed birds do not eat). If any of
these happen then the growing feather will be affected. Often
we will see “ stress lines “ in a feather. These lines are easiest
to see in the larger primary feathers (tail feathers especially).
The stress line tells you that during the growth of that feather
the bird was suffering some form of stress severe enough to
alter the flow of nutrients to the feather follicle."

Anyway, by the time you found Charli, the stress was removed by your
kindness, and I am very impressed w/the emergency vet through your
description of how they handled the euthanasia.

fp


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Shi,
Sorry to hear about Charli. Charli did have comfort in his final days. I dread those blowing winds especially when I had all my palm trees. 
I just took a pij with Canker up to Gloria the other night. It was bad and she sent him to a peaceful place.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

KIPPY- I am so sorry to hear about your pij with Canker! He, too, is flying free with the many who have gone before! Sure is not easy, bidding one farewell from this life...

FP- thank you so much for those fine articles. The picture showed those Fret (Stress) lines beautifully!

Hopefully, this feather knowledge will be helpful in the future.


----------



## phyll (Mar 15, 2004)

Shi, I'm sorry that Charli Checker didn't make it, but grateful you were there.
Thank God you went over to her; I wonder how many others passed her by.

Thank you for helping this pigeon to pass away peacefully. May God bless you.

Phyll


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Shi,
I always knew you were an angel. Thanks so much for helping poor Charli.
Daryl


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Shi,

That was a very nice thing you did....helping Charli.

Good job.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm sorry Charli wasn't able to be saved but you were lucky enough to cross paths even if it was for a brief moment. You were meant to find Charli and help her cross over in a peaceful dignified manner, Thank You!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Shi, I also send my sympathy to you. You did all you could do, in fact you went above the call of duty. Charli Checker was lucky to have crossed paths with you. He passed surrounded by love and caring. Bless you.


----------

